# TPF Christmas Party!!!!



## mishele (Dec 16, 2014)

It's a party thread!!!!
HO! HO! HO!
You’re invited to a
Happy Holidays Party!
Date: 12/16/14
Time:8.00 until Midnight
Games and music start at 9:00

BYOB

Please bring a covered dish or something entertaining to the party!!
Ugly Christmas avatars are highly recommended! hehe
RSVP in this thread. Please tell us what you are bringing to the party so we don't have duplicates. hehe


----------



## Braineack (Dec 16, 2014)

is this a pants party?


----------



## mishele (Dec 16, 2014)

Braineack said:


> is this a pants party?


Pants not required!!


----------



## snerd (Dec 16, 2014)

Can we party like it's 1999?


----------



## mishele (Dec 16, 2014)

snerd said:


> Can we party like it's 1999?


Only if you dress up like Prince.


----------



## fotomonkey (Dec 16, 2014)

mishele said:


> Braineack said:
> 
> 
> > is this a pants party?
> ...


I'm totally there!


----------



## mishele (Dec 16, 2014)

fotomonkey said:


> mishele said:
> 
> 
> > Braineack said:
> ...


What are you bringing?


----------



## 407370 (Dec 16, 2014)

Did someone say cheesy avatar:


----------



## Braineack (Dec 16, 2014)

mishele said:


> fotomonkey said:
> 
> 
> > mishele said:
> ...



4 inches.


----------



## mishele (Dec 16, 2014)

Braineack said:


> mishele said:
> 
> 
> > fotomonkey said:
> ...


LOL 
Oooo, I mean impressive!!


----------



## 407370 (Dec 16, 2014)

mishele said:


> Braineack said:
> 
> 
> > mishele said:
> ...


I think I missed something. Oh wait.....


----------



## JoeW (Dec 16, 2014)

Shouldn't this thread have an "NSFW" title?  And that's not b/c of the topic (Christmas Party) but b/c of who started it? Also, will this party have a copier for scanning various assorted (or sordid--take your pick) body parts?


----------



## pgriz (Dec 16, 2014)

JoeW said:


> Shouldn't this thread have an "NSFW" title?  And that's not b/c of the topic (Christmas Party) but b/c of who started it? Also, will this party have a copier for scanning various assorted (or sordid--take your pick) body parts?



Nah.  You're not going to be at work when you're at the party.  And any parts that Mishele wants to show, will probably be fine with most of us.  Not that (ahem) I do that kind of stuff, but I do have a functioning imagination.


----------



## snerd (Dec 16, 2014)

Dibs on first lampshade spotted!


----------



## JustJazzie (Dec 16, 2014)

I'm in! I'll bring some curry-deviled eggs, some guacamole, and some special candy- only available in select Colorado specialty shops. ;-)


----------



## mishele (Dec 16, 2014)

What happens at the Christmas party, stays at the Christmas party...just sayin


----------



## snerd (Dec 16, 2014)

Oh! I'll bring happy pills and a fruit cake!

http://blog.nelsonjameson.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/07/fruitcake.jpg


----------



## runnah (Dec 16, 2014)

I photo copied my ass, who wants one?


----------



## Rick58 (Dec 16, 2014)

snerd said:


> Oh! I'll bring happy pills


 
Happy pills = Roofies in the fruitcake


----------



## 480sparky (Dec 16, 2014)

I'll bring a camera.





You know.... for blackmail purposes.


----------



## mishele (Dec 16, 2014)

I'll bring the jello, baby oil, and cotton balls.


----------



## runnah (Dec 16, 2014)

mishele said:


> I'll bring the jello, baby oil, and cotton balls.



I'll bring the 9-iron, chocolate pudding and bubble wrap.


----------



## JacaRanda (Dec 16, 2014)

Me thinks you are all FRUITCAKES!

Love it.


----------



## astroNikon (Dec 16, 2014)

Braineack said:


> mishele said:
> 
> 
> > fotomonkey said:
> ...


Only 4 ?

Shorty ...   lol


----------



## astroNikon (Dec 16, 2014)

480sparky said:


> I'll bring a camera.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll bring a flash
and one for the camera too !!


----------



## fotomonkey (Dec 16, 2014)

Braineack said:


> 4 inches.


At first I was like . And then I was like .



mishele said:


> What happens at the Christmas party, stays at the Christmas party...just sayin


Amen, sister. Prepare the Xerox!!


----------



## JacaRanda (Dec 16, 2014)

mishele said:


> What happens at the Christmas party, stays at the Christmas party...just sayin


Amen, sister. Prepare the Xerox!![/QUOTE]

Cough cough, I'd only use Canon copiers - HMPHH!!!!   faster autofocus, what?  wait.  Sorry


----------



## mishele (Dec 16, 2014)

I thought I would set the mood...


----------



## runnah (Dec 16, 2014)

My body is ready


----------



## snowbear (Dec 16, 2014)

I'll bring the egg nogg (more nogg than egg), and the pork roast.  Oh, and Mish's present.



Spoiler



For Mish | Photography Forum


----------



## mishele (Dec 16, 2014)




----------



## snowbear (Dec 16, 2014)




----------



## 480sparky (Dec 16, 2014)




----------



## mishele (Dec 16, 2014)




----------



## mishele (Dec 16, 2014)




----------



## 480sparky (Dec 16, 2014)




----------



## pgriz (Dec 16, 2014)

Hey Sparky, I think there's a short there somewhere - the whole block is flickering on and off.


----------



## mishele (Dec 16, 2014)

This party sucks!


----------



## pgriz (Dec 16, 2014)

mishele said:


> This party sucks!



Hey, you called it!  

Actually, we're not doing too badly on this side of the screen.


----------



## mishele (Dec 16, 2014)

Hehe
I've got my ugly sweater on and I'm ready to dance!!


----------



## minicoop1985 (Dec 16, 2014)

So who's getting drunk and banging each other in the janitor's closet?


----------



## snerd (Dec 16, 2014)

Some just can't help but be fashionably late.


----------



## mishele (Dec 16, 2014)

minicoop1985 said:


> So who's getting drunk and banging each other in the janitor's closet?


How you doin?


----------



## mishele (Dec 16, 2014)




----------



## pgriz (Dec 16, 2014)

mishele said:


> Hehe
> I've got my ugly sweater on and I'm ready to dance!!



I'm practicing my wedding dancing.  My daughter already told me to tone it down as she's not ready to be twirled and tossed for the official father/daughter dance.  So, I'm trying to keep both feet on the ground, kinda...


----------



## mishele (Dec 16, 2014)




----------



## snowbear (Dec 16, 2014)

mishele said:


> Hehe
> I've got my ugly sweater on


maybe that's the problem . . . lose the sweater.


----------



## mishele (Dec 16, 2014)

snowbear said:


> mishele said:
> 
> 
> > Hehe
> ...


I didn't drink enough yet!! 
We gotta get this party pumping first!!


----------



## mishele (Dec 16, 2014)




----------



## mishele (Dec 16, 2014)




----------



## pgriz (Dec 16, 2014)

While we're dancing, this is one of my favourite artists, doing one of his shows...  






And I do dance to his music.  Just wish I could do it as well as Al Pacino does in "Scent of a Woman".


----------



## bogeyguy (Dec 16, 2014)

Feels really good to post pantsless!!


----------



## mishele (Dec 16, 2014)

bogeyguy said:


> Feels really good to post pantsless!!


You just...feel so free!!


----------



## snerd (Dec 16, 2014)

Just about ready to boogie!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mishele (Dec 16, 2014)




----------



## pgriz (Dec 16, 2014)

I'm still waiting for Mishele to do the Skype broadcast...


----------



## snerd (Dec 16, 2014)

Winning!!!!


----------



## bribrius (Dec 16, 2014)

pgriz said:


> While we're dancing, this is one of my favourite artists, doing one of his shows...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


now we're talking.


----------



## snerd (Dec 16, 2014)




----------



## snerd (Dec 16, 2014)




----------



## snerd (Dec 16, 2014)




----------



## snowbear (Dec 16, 2014)




----------



## bribrius (Dec 16, 2014)




----------



## bogeyguy (Dec 16, 2014)

Braineack said:


> mishele said:
> 
> 
> > fotomonkey said:
> ...


Whooooa, you Brute!


----------



## bogeyguy (Dec 16, 2014)

mishele said:


> bogeyguy said:
> 
> 
> > Feels really good to post pantsless!!
> ...


Free? I'm not free but I'm cheap.


----------



## bribrius (Dec 16, 2014)




----------



## mishele (Dec 16, 2014)

bogeyguy said:


> mishele said:
> 
> 
> > bogeyguy said:
> ...


Did you say CHEAP??!!


----------



## bribrius (Dec 16, 2014)

da da da da da

can someone spike the punch please...


----------



## 480sparky (Dec 16, 2014)

bribrius said:


> can someone spike the punch please...



But not like _The Hollywood Knights_ (1980).


----------



## bribrius (Dec 16, 2014)




----------



## snerd (Dec 16, 2014)

There's an owl outside my bedroom window. It's been hooting for half an hour. What's it all mean?!


----------



## SpikeyJohnson (Dec 16, 2014)

Don't worry! I made it!


----------



## mishele (Dec 16, 2014)

SpikeyJohnson said:


> Don't worry! I made it!


Thank goodness!!!
Now start dancin!!!


----------



## bribrius (Dec 16, 2014)




----------



## bribrius (Dec 16, 2014)

snerd said:


> There's an owl outside my bedroom window. It's been hooting for half an hour. What's it all mean?!


I could be wrong, but think I heard him say get another drink.


----------



## SpikeyJohnson (Dec 16, 2014)

/dance!


----------



## bribrius (Dec 16, 2014)




----------



## bribrius (Dec 16, 2014)




----------



## mishele (Dec 16, 2014)

bribrius said:


>


----------



## bribrius (Dec 16, 2014)




----------



## mishele (Dec 16, 2014)




----------



## bribrius (Dec 16, 2014)




----------



## bribrius (Dec 16, 2014)

mishele said:


>


----------



## bribrius (Dec 16, 2014)




----------



## bribrius (Dec 16, 2014)




----------



## bribrius (Dec 16, 2014)




----------



## mishele (Dec 17, 2014)




----------



## bribrius (Dec 17, 2014)

Merry Christmas!!


----------



## bribrius (Dec 17, 2014)




----------



## mmaria (Dec 17, 2014)

I've never been to a Christmas party before!

Can I come?


----------



## snowbear (Dec 17, 2014)

mmaria said:


> I've never been to a Christmas party before!
> 
> Can I come?


Of course you can.  It wouldn't be a real party without you!


----------



## runnah (Dec 17, 2014)




----------



## astroNikon (Dec 17, 2014)

someone turn up the heat in here ...


----------



## runnah (Dec 17, 2014)

It's pronounced "hurr".


----------



## fotomonkey (Dec 17, 2014)

mishele said:


> I'll bring the jello, baby oil, and cotton balls.


I am so totally there now! More than I was before even. Although I don't know about the cotton balls. 

Has anyone seen my bottle of Crown? I swear I bought two.


----------



## mishele (Dec 17, 2014)

fotomonkey said:


> mishele said:
> 
> 
> > I'll bring the jello, baby oil, and cotton balls.
> ...


You ALWAYS need cotton balls!! hehe


----------



## fotomonkey (Dec 17, 2014)

I have the feeling I'm going to learn something new today.


----------



## mishele (Dec 17, 2014)

fotomonkey said:


> I have the feeling I'm going to learn something new today.


* If you drilled a tunnel straight through the Earth and jumped in, it would take you exactly 42 minutes and 12 seconds to get to the other side.*


----------



## runnah (Dec 17, 2014)

You got me into the holiday spirit! 
<--


----------



## mishele (Dec 17, 2014)

LOL 
I love candy canes!


----------



## runnah (Dec 17, 2014)

mishele said:


> LOL
> I love candy canes!


----------



## fotomonkey (Dec 17, 2014)

mishele said:


> fotomonkey said:
> 
> 
> > I have the feeling I'm going to learn something new today.
> ...


But my cotton balls would burn up when I hit the magma.

Runnah and I have the same outfit.


----------



## pgriz (Dec 17, 2014)

mishele said:


> fotomonkey said:
> 
> 
> > I have the feeling I'm going to learn something new today.
> ...



Of course, given than the core temperature is about 6,000 degrees C (10,800 degrees F), any human body will be vaporized by the heat from the magma even before getting to the center.  But... that's a trivial detail given that we have the technology to bore through the earth's core.

In other news, microbial life has been found in boreholes that are 5 km deep.  Estimates of biomass found underground exceeds the biomass on the surface about 2-3 times.  So "it came from the deep" may not be science fiction.  Walk softly lest you awake the beasts below.


----------



## runnah (Dec 17, 2014)

pgriz said:


> Of course, given than the core temperature is about 6,000 degrees C (10,800 degrees F), any human body will be vaporized by the heat from the magma even before getting to the center.  But... that's a trivial detail given that we have the technology to bore through the earth's core.



Wrong! The mole people would crown you their king and you'd lead a rebellion against the surface dwellers.


----------



## 480sparky (Dec 17, 2014)

pgriz said:


> Of course, given than the core temperature is about 6,000 degrees C (10,800 degrees F), any human body will be vaporized by the heat from the magma even before getting to the center.  But... that's a trivial detail given that we have the technology to bore through the earth's core...........




Not to mention traveling at mach 3.


----------



## pgriz (Dec 17, 2014)

But... I AM a surface dweller.  Those ones below. - are REALLY different.  Maybe YOU should go down and scout around.  I'll keep your seat warm at Mish's party.


----------



## fotomonkey (Dec 17, 2014)

As long as my balls are safe I'm good. Gotta protect the cotton.

btw, I fell asleep for a bit. Have I missed much of the party?


----------



## 480sparky (Dec 17, 2014)




----------



## JustJazzie (Dec 17, 2014)

snowbear said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> > Two words: Hip flask.
> ...





snowbear said:


> JustJazzie said:
> 
> 
> > snowbear said:
> ...



Am I early?? :headscratch: I forgot I'm not on the east coast.


----------



## snowbear (Dec 17, 2014)

Yeah - I'm actually heading out.  Busy day @ work today & the fun continues in the AM.  Maybe tomorrow night.


----------

